# Salt



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I realize in the wild there are no little salt packets around... Also in the wild the Canids consume blood, which for some reason I'm thinking is a primary source of salt. 

Anyone have an opinion on this? I was about to make another batch of jerkey and thought about salting them.

Thanks,


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted White said:


> I realize in the wild there are no little salt packets around... Also in the wild the Canids consume blood, which for some reason I'm thinking is a primary source of salt.
> 
> Anyone have an opinion on this? I was about to make another batch of jerkey and thought about salting them.
> 
> Thanks,


I don't think dogs need added salt. Are you salting it so you can have some too? If you're salting it for the dog, I wouldn't.

What I have learned is that naturally-occuring trace sodium (in bones, in the bodies and blood of their prey) is sufficient. If a dog was displaying pica tendencies, then I'd look at the whole diet and evaluate the mineral content.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Excessive Salt is bad for the kidneys.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

#1 No salt addition needed

#2 I wasn't planning to add salt sufficient to cause kidney failure.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

:lol: It affects dogs worse than humans, I've always been told to avoid salt with dogs because it can, over time, affect their kidneys.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> :lol: It affects dogs worse than humans, I've always been told to avoid salt with dogs because it can, over time, affect their kidneys.


Me too. While naturally-occuring trace sodium is essential, excess salt is something that overworks the kidneys.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

FWIW, i have both salt and mineral blocks for cattle out in the pasture, easily accessible to the dogs, and i have never seen them utilize them.....even to pee on (!)


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

"...the sodium Chloride intake must be restricted since the dog sweats vry little through interdigital spaces. Overconsumption of salt, based on the use of quantities recommended for men and horses, readily leads to polyuria associated with polydypsia. Extracellular dehydration and collapse can occur in both hot and very cold climates. Diarrhea can also occur when solutions of electrolytes intended for horses are used (as frequently happens in the world of dog racing)"

"Nutrition of Racing Sled Dogs" - Dominique Grandjean DVM,phD
Unite de Medicine de Elevage et du Sport
Ecole Nationale Veterinaire d'Alfort


No salt needed for the jerky Ted ;-) 
Dogs get enough out of their regular food and don't need additonal salt.
(but the salt would make it more tasty with beer....  )


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

All great info as usual!

So Lynn... I should give my dog beer? Shouldn't I wait until he's at least 1?


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

yes, puppy is too young for brewski so you better drink his share ;-)


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

I heard alcohol was bad for dogs. I didn't think too much about it, before I learned my big male loves beer. And sake. And wine. Soo, no more leaving half-empty cups on the coffee table. I'm pretty sure I saw him get the buzz once.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Don't do it Ted..it starts with salted jerky...then beer...then watching 12 hours of television a day....weight gain....loss of self esteem.... 

It's not a good look for a dog!


----------

